# BMQ in Gagetown, April 11th



## GIJAY (23 Mar 2007)

Well after about a month and a half I received my call today  Looks like I am headed to Gagetown for my BMQ on April 11th. I have been hired for infantry with the PPCLI. To be honest I am very excited and can't wait. Until then its workout, workout, fill out all these papers


----------



## xo31@711ret (23 Mar 2007)

Have fun down on the Lawfield corrider! (hope you like mud!)  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Mar 2007)

Augh! Lawfield! Brrr.... I have never seen poop in a blue rocket freeze before until I got there. Longest month there. No more flash backs! Please...


----------



## kulemom (23 Mar 2007)

My son is there right now doing BMQ.  He is loving it.  One guy who was recoursed to St. Jean emailed me and told me things are much better in Gagetown. I think the class sizes are smaller. Still a lot of hard work though, Good Luck.


----------



## GIJAY (24 Mar 2007)

So anyone else going on this one?

What kind of weather should I expect from not till july?


----------



## Chilly (24 Mar 2007)

After spending twelve years in Gagetown - ten with 2 RCR - I can only say that when in the training area you can expect anything anytime.  The weather there is completely different from Oromocto/Fredericton/and Saint John. There has been many an exercise that I have seen when it can go from sunny and beautiful to cold with snow all the way from Sept to April.  Trust me when I say this, follow the Kit list that they give while on crse since it will be set up for the Gagetown weather system.  And you may always want to pack something extra that will keep you warm at night like an fleece jacket or something else that is issued.

Chilly


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Mar 2007)

The weather there is completely different from Oromocto/Fredericton/and Saint John.   Oh yeah, spent 11 years at Gagetown; five with 2RCR. Prevoius to that 3 years at 119AD BTY in Chatham before it closed, we exercised in Gagetown. Weather in the trg area can change in a heartbeat.....pack accordingly  ;D


----------



## GIJAY (24 Mar 2007)

I have not quite read through my "Joining Instructions Manual" but I will ask are you allowed to bring excess of what they require? I am referring to clothing.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Mar 2007)

Some gucci warm stuff is always good for the night time. ie Snagpak Softie...


----------



## Bane (24 Mar 2007)

Tank ruts, swamps that go uphill, giant ant mounds, all set against the scenic back drop of the magical metropolis of Petersville. Ahh the memories....

You can, or could at least, get away with a little after market kit, especially in the field. In garrison there is little room for creativity, or need for it really. But in the field staff is normally a little more accepting of stuff. Just make sure it's not too obvious. 
Socks, long underwear, I had some different mitts for the field. I also used an NBC bag most of the time, many did not and no one ever said anything. Just don't show up in the field with TONS of Gucci kit and you should be ok. 
Also, spend the money to get a) really good easy on the knees running shoes, and b) the best insoles for your boots money can buy.


----------



## GIJAY (24 Mar 2007)

it says that I am allowed to bring electronic devices such as laptops, cell phones and things of that nature. Would you recommend something as elaborate as a laptop I mean will i even have that much time to use it?


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Mar 2007)

Chilly said:
			
		

> After spending twelve years in Gagetown - ten with 2 RCR - I can only say that when in the training area you can expect anything anytime.  The weather there is completely different from Oromocto/Fredericton/and Saint John. There has been many an exercise that I have seen when it can go from sunny and beautiful to cold with snow all the way from Sept to April.  Trust me when I say this, follow the Kit list that they give while on crse since it will be set up for the Gagetown weather system.  And you may always want to pack something extra that will keep you warm at night like an fleece jacket or something else that is issued.
> 
> Chilly



O and the heavy rain that ends 5m from your trench line  :


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Mar 2007)

GIJAY said:
			
		

> it says that I am allowed to bring electronic devices such as laptops, cell phones and things of that nature. Would you recommend something as elaborate as a laptop I mean will i even have that much time to use it?



There is now free wireless in the Maritime Club (JR's), as I guess that question will be next.  As for time, depends on your course and course staff; as it is the NEW army, you will may be getting some weekends off.


----------



## kulemom (24 Mar 2007)

My son never got off the base or had time for any contact, not hardly even text messaging,  for the first four weeks.  It was only after that they had evenings & weekends free.  I think there is a computer in a common area that he uses - he was talking to his sister on MSN this week and I noticed he has been cleaning out his email.  This weekend they are confined to base though - oops somebody blew it for them all -lol .  Maybe they were getting a little too comfortable with their new found freedom????


----------



## Eira (25 Mar 2007)

I'm heading out to Gagetown for the 11th too! I was definately suprised to hear I was heading to NB cause I thought I was going to St. Jean!


----------



## GIJAY (25 Mar 2007)

Perfect! Where you heading out from Eira? I am leaving poor'ol Regina, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Eira (25 Mar 2007)

I'm heading out from Edmonton AB! Just trying to get in shape. Doesn't help that I just got the flu.   Oh, well, not much I can do about that!


----------



## Garett (25 Mar 2007)

kulemom said:
			
		

> This weekend they are confined to base though - oops somebody blew it for them all -lol .  Maybe they were getting a little too comfortable with their new found freedom????



Yup.....


----------



## kulemom (29 Mar 2007)

They were told they would have Easter weekend off , but the majority of them failed a major inspection Monday.  They have been working hard all week.  Another inspection tomorrow they need to pass.... or else as my son says.  PT is getting easier  (probably because they do it 3 hours  day) but more intense and they're starting to really crack down on them.  They started with 62 recruits and are down to 47 now.  My son loves it though, said this what he was meant to do .


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2007)

They will get Easter weekend off... trust me.


----------



## kulemom (29 Mar 2007)

We hope so, I have already paid for his plane ticket....   that's what I said, I figured they will make the week hell for them first - make them earn it.  He seemed worried though.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

